# can anyone identify this stove ?



## Dave404 (Dec 26, 2012)

a bad pic, looks like the word "fireplace" on the right side. anyone can identify the brand ,model ? thank you.


----------



## Dune (Dec 27, 2012)

Yep, a bad pic. Try again?


----------



## Dave404 (Dec 27, 2012)

it is a craiglist pic. i think its a schrader fireplace stove. has brass looking doors. cant find much info on one with doors like it. anyone familiar with this type ?


----------



## begreen (Dec 27, 2012)

Yup, it's a Schrader Fireplace insert. I think it was based on their King stove? It's a big honking old stove. Looks like someone plated the doors on that one and the air controls appear to be missing.


----------



## coaly (Dec 27, 2012)

Schrader made freestanding and pedestal models as well.
Here's some from the Fisher Clone file;


----------



## CalifKid (Feb 22, 2015)

begreen said:


> Yup, it's a Schrader Fireplace insert. I think it was based on their King stove? It's a big honking old stove. Looks like someone plated the doors on that one and the air controls appear to be missing.
> 
> View attachment 86644


Yes, it is a Schrader Fireplace insert.  I have the Schrader King which if I remember correctly was the largest one they made. We bought ours in the early 1980's in California.  The doors and air controls are exactly as you see them in the picture.  There is nothing missing. Those are threaded spinners that you open or close to give it the right air volume while the fire gets started and or to control the burn. I believe that the doors are made of aluminum and then they just sprayed them with the black BBQ paint and then buffed off the tree design to get the paint off and just add a little to the decor. It is a great stove. We stoked it up with almond wood before going to bed, and it burned all night and still had live coals in the morning to start the new fire with.  Ironically we have had our sitting in our living room as a decoration for 15 years, as we have no fireplace or chimney. After being without electricity for four days of 6 degree weather last week, we've decided to redo the damper on the back and retro fit it for a stove pipe/damper coming out of the top and start using it again as a wood stove rather than fireplace insert.  We also have the screen that was made for it and used when the doors opened for atmosphere.


----------



## begreen (Feb 24, 2015)

My only complaint about the stove is that the hinges look too tiny.


----------

